# DU - Slow youtube



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

Dear All,

Are any of you experiencing slow youtube on DU connection? I have 16mbps connection and can't open movies on a regular basis. Reloading the youtube page helpds though. Other video sites (like vimeo) works great. I did not experience this on Etisalat. It has started few months ago and now it's even worse.

EDIT: By openining I meant that they are buffering very slooooooooooooowly until I reload.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I get this problem too, download speed is lightning fast, yet I struggle to watch a YouTube video from start to finish smoothly.


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

spacemanDXB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Are any of you experiencing slow youtube on DU connection? I have 16mbps connection and can't open movies on a regular basis. Reloading the youtube page helpds though. Other video sites (like vimeo) works great. I did not experience this on Etisalat. It has started few months ago and now it's even worse.
> 
> EDIT: By openining I meant that they are buffering very slooooooooooooowly until I reload.


What kind of connection you have? I just upgraded from regular 16mbps to premium 16mbps (there is 4mbps upload instead of one). I know that this 4mbps will not have affect on youtube, but maybe they give a better priority for premium user. Shall see..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure, the fastest one they offer for home users, whatever that is. 30 I think?


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Not sure, the fastest one they offer for home users, whatever that is. 30 I think?


That depends, they have new offers. Previously it was 24mbps/1mbps regular and 40/something premium now they are having 100mbps/10mbps for premium users.

Question is if you have 40/something mbps premium or 24/1mbps regular


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No idea, I didn't pay that much attention, just chose the best package, I can download at 3mb/s if that helps.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to look into re-installing/updating your flash software (adobe flash player is what most video streaming clients use). Also, do the following:
1. when you open a youtube link, right click on the video. In the menu that pops up, select 'Settings'.
2. Another smaller window will show up, with images of a computer, folder, mic etc.. In the first tile, there should be a checkbox with 'Enable video accelaration', uncheck it (click the tick mark to remove it). 
3. Finally, go to the tile with the folder having a green arrow pointing downwards, there should a slider in this tile, take it all the way to the right (the text will change to unlimited). That should help with the video playing/buffering... 

Adobe link: Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

saraswat said:


> You might want to look into re-installing/updating your flash software (adobe flash player is what most video streaming clients use). Also, do the following:
> 1. when you open a youtube link, right click on the video. In the menu that pops up, select 'Settings'.
> 2. Another smaller window will show up, with images of a computer, folder, mic etc.. In the first tile, there should be a checkbox with 'Enable video accelaration', uncheck it (click the tick mark to remove it).
> 3. Finally, go to the tile with the folder having a green arrow pointing downwards, there should a slider in this tile, take it all the way to the left (the text will change to unlimited). That should help with the video playing/buffering...
> ...


Thanks for the tip, but as an ex IT expert I like to keep all my software up to date. As stated previously this happens only on youtube (which is more HTML5 than flash anyways, as they are abandoning flash and migrating to HTML technology instead). Problem exists on all our Macs, mobiles, Apple Tv's etc. This is DU problem, but it's impossible to explain it to them..


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

spacemanDXB said:


> Thanks for the tip, but as an ex IT expert I like to keep all my software up to date. As stated previously this happens only on youtube (which is more HTML5 than flash anyways, as they are abandoning flash and migrating to HTML technology instead). Problem exists on all our Macs, mobiles, Apple Tv's etc. This is DU problem, but it's impossible to explain it to them..


Well that certainly is interesting.. I used to have the whole sluggish/stop in between playing issue with all web streaming but then i employed this and it worked.. flash is being phased out true (so much for the whole Iphone can't play flash argument)

yeah i hear you about DU, even Etisalat, talking to them is like hitting your head repeatedly on a wall...


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Well that certainly is interesting.. I used to have the whole sluggish/stop in between playing issue with all web streaming but then i employed this and it worked.. flash is being phased out true (so much for the whole Iphone can't play flash argument)
> 
> yeah i hear you about DU, even Etisalat, talking to them is like hitting your head repeatedly on a wall...


It's not iphone only (youtube was always working on iphone). Flash is not supported on Android JB (4.1) as well. You can install older version (from 4.0) but it's not officialy supported and there will be no new version of flash for android.

Anyways I'm sure DU puts a cap on youtube and torrents as well, but it's very annoying because youtube is so popular...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

spacemanDXB said:


> Flash is not supported on Android JB (4.1) as well. You can install older version (from 4.0) but it's not officialy supported and there will be no new version of flash for android.


Learn something new everyday!! ..


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Learn something new everyday!! ..


Yeah, it seems that Steve was right after all


----------

